# [SOLVED] What does this mean



## Logos52 (Apr 11, 2011)

My firewall log has been giving me this message for about a week now its really freaking me out can someone please explain what it is. The one that says Smurf is new I have never seen that one before. The TCP FIN Scan is all to familiar. 


**TCP FIN Scan** 192.168.2.3, 49999->> 98.137.80.31, 80 (from WAN Outbound)
**TCP FIN Scan** 192.168.2.3, 50263->> 78.140.163.15, 80 (from WAN Outbound)
**TCP FIN Scan** 192.168.2.3, 50127->> 217.23.9.91, 80 (from WAN Outbound)
**TCP FIN Scan** 192.168.2.3, 50118->> 89.238.191.32, 80 (from WAN Outbound)
**Smurf** 212.66.86.255, 43856->> 192.168.2.3, 55286 (from WAN Inbound)
**Smurf** 212.66.86.255, 43856->> 192.168.2.3, 55286 (from WAN Inbound)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: What does this mean*

did you consider web searching the error?

Smurf attack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: What does this mean*

Basically your getting DDOS'd (Direct Denial of Service) attack, basically someone is trying to spam your network with useless packets of data to try to shut your modem down. Not sure why you are getting targeted but if your firewalls blocking it then you shouldn't be worried too much.


----------



## Logos52 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: What does this mean*

Thanks man hearing that is a big relief


----------

